# New pics of my reds



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, since everyone's posting pics of their redbellies, I just had to go with the flow.
All pics were taken last week. The big one is about 7" in size, the 5 smaller ones between 4 and 5,5". They (still) live happily together in a 80 gallon wide, and get along just great. They do threaten each other from time to time, but the last injury I have seen (a fin nip) dates back more than 2 months.

Anyways, enjoy

















































































I'm sorry for the large amount of pics, but once I start posting, I can't control myself


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice pics, and lots of coloring inthose p's!


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

Very nice pictures man.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Love the color of your RBs and the set up!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Very nice Reds. Ed is the man.

Joe


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

nice


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice! Your p's look in very good shape. No fin nips.


----------



## red devils red (Mar 12, 2003)

good looking fish,


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Yep nice reds with good coloring.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks people!
I consider myself very lucky with my shoal: they have great coloration, great personality and are not shy at all - I just love 'em


----------



## 123 (Feb 26, 2003)

nice fish


----------



## nieveoner (Mar 19, 2003)

saddam will pay


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm sorry for the large amount of pics, but once I start posting, I can't control myself

not a problem by me !! judazzz those were awesome. i have the same colour gravel as you. is that all live plants!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice p's..what kinda of camara do you own..very nice setup and nice colored p's


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Healthy Ps. Thank for the pics!


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Nice pics! I love your tank Jonas.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Once again, nicely done Jonas, they have wonderful color.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Again, thank you all for your kind words









nieveoner: huh? What are you babbling about? :smile:

nike: yup, no fake plants for me. I have to replace some from time to time, but a seem to have found out which species are suiateble for a tank with very low light levels (ie. anubias, java fern and some others: I added some basic info on my website about the plants I use...)

thePACK: it's a very basic camera. I used a Sony DSC P20 (only 1.3 MegaPixels, but it takes very nice pics for a camera in that price range [around 200-250 bucks]....). My strategy is to take as many pictures as possible, and select the best from it (ratio is about 1 good/useful picture for each unsuitable one).


----------



## JazzyJess (Mar 19, 2003)

Love the color


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Very nice coloring dude.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

those reds have the best colouration on tank bred reds i have seen 
you are a lucky man jonas
dixon


----------

